# Converting UDF to WMV



## PNIRanch (Mar 26, 2009)

I have a client I do a website for that records funerals in UDF format. I cannot find any info on the net about what I can get to convert the UDF to a WMV file so I can upload it to his site. Any sugestions?? Thnak you


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

UDF is a file system, like FAT or NTFS. It has nothing to do with the content or format of the files contained on the CD.


----------



## PNIRanch (Mar 26, 2009)

Okay, this is just what I was told by him and had never heard of it. I am going to go pick up a DVD from him toorrow and see what format it is in and go from there..Thank you,
Susan


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

XP and Vista should have no trouble reading a UDF disk. Others may need a driver.

You may still end up needing to do some conversion, from maybe avi to wmv, but wmv may not be the only format that you can use, so you should check on that, too.


----------

